# What's your favorite spice?



## Toska (Jan 10, 2010)

So.... What is it?


----------



## Olena (Jan 2, 2011)

Cinnamon.

Pepper too though, but I love the smell of cinnamon as well, not just the taste.


----------



## Citruss (Mar 25, 2011)

I like them all, but saffron is the prettiest.

I love saffron due to its pretty name and color.

"I'm just mad about Saffron.
A-Saffron's mad about me.
I'm-a just mad about Saffron.
She's just mad about me.

They call me Mellow Yellow....." by Donovan








Image source


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Its a toss up between cinnamon and garlic. I love them both.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I picked curry and garlic. 

I was wondering before you posted this, how to distinguish between a spice and an herb, because some spices come from herbs but not all spices are considered herbs, and herbs aren't spices. So, I just looked it up.
"The essential difference between an herb and a spice is where it is obtained from on a plant. Herbs usually come from the leafy part of a plant, and are usually dried. However, some herbs can be used fresh. Spices can be obtained from seeds, fruits, roots, bark, or some other vegetative substance. Spices are not necessarily as fresh as some herbs can be. Herbs can be found many places around the world, while spices are more commonly found in the Far East and tropical countries. Herbs are considered to have a few more uses than spices. For instance, herbs have been used more frequently than spices in the medical field. Also, herbs can and have been used to augment cosmetics and preserve foods."

Cilantro, lemongrass and thai basil are my favorite herbs.


----------



## V3n0M93 (May 20, 2010)

I'm torn between paprika and cumin. I prefer sharena sol (paprica, savory and salt) but it isn't on the list.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Thyme, Basil, and Garlic.

Clove, Rosemary, and cilantro are in second.

But fuck, I love them all.


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

Favorites are the ones I use the most: pepper, cinnamon, and curry.
I was tempted to write "Canela e Cravo" (Cinnamon and Clove) after a Brazilian novel I enjoyed reading.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Cinnamon, garlic, seasoning such as cajun and italian.


----------



## Citruss (Mar 25, 2011)

Promethea said:


> Also, herbs can and have been used to augment cosmetics and preserve foods."


I cut fresh rosemary stalks and put it in my bath to make aromatherapy bath. Or it can be placed in a thin cotton bag/or pantyhose with runs( that can't be worn, but reused as a sachet bag) and put a few rosemary stalks to put in the interior of the car or in the closet as an air freshener. The aroma seems to be strongest when in bloom.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Garlic is my favorite.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Citruss said:


> I cut fresh rosemary stalks and put it in my bath to make aromatherapy bath. Or it can be placed in a thin cotton bag/or pantyhose with runs( that can't be worn, but reused as a sachet bag) and put a few rosemary stalks to put in the interior of the car or in the closet as an air freshener. The aroma seems to be strongest when in bloom.


ive got some lavender growing in my garden but im unsure of what to do with it. maybe sachets. i burn the sage that i grow. and the rest of it is regular herbs like basil, oregano, etc.. for cooking. next year im definitely doing thai basil again, and some cilantro. i wonder if i could grow lemongrass in this zone. doubt it :/


----------



## Introspiritual (Mar 12, 2010)

This poll is missing the option to vote for garlic more than once. :sad:


----------



## Citruss (Mar 25, 2011)

Promethea said:


> ive got some lavender growing in my garden but im unsure of what to do with it. maybe sachets. i burn the sage that i grow. and the rest of it is regular herbs like basil, oregano, etc.. for cooking. next year im definitely doing thai basil again, and some cilantro. i wonder if i could grow lemongrass in this zone. doubt it :/


Yeah, I burn sage sometimes, too. I have emergency stash of dried sage just for when I bake fish and it stank up the place. Nothing will forgive that smell like burning sage would. It's just that it will make the place smell like a serious yoga ashram, lol -- as per my yoga teacher, it's supposed to help people relax when mentally overloaded. 

I have Thai basil growing now, I love the citrus smell and spear shape of the leaves.

Never tried growing lemongrass, but it looks like it's hardy for USDA zone 8-10 as long as you keep its "feet" dry and not water logged.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Citruss said:


> Yeah, I burn sage sometimes, too. I have emergency stash of dried sage just for when I ...


when i was reading along, about the emergency stash, i was thinking awesome, paranormal defense story coming up.. mais non. lol. : P



Citruss said:


> I have Thai basil growing now, I love the citrus smell and spear shape of the leaves.


mmmm.



Citruss said:


> Never tried growing lemongrass, but it looks like it's hardy for USDA zone 8-10 as long as you keep its "feet" dry and not water logged.


awesome. thanx. :crazy:


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

I like a lot of spices.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I like all of those pretty much. Two not listed I LOVE are fennel & crushed red pepper.


----------



## Jem11899 (Jan 4, 2011)

Garlic..... Mmmmmmm... It should be required to go in everything!


----------



## Lemur Leaf (Oct 30, 2010)

Cinnamon or garlic. But I also voted for pepper and parsley.


----------



## Incline (Oct 21, 2011)

I love spices. I've a few favourites, but to choose two: garlic and cumin.


----------



## Astralis (Oct 23, 2011)

The holy trinity - garlic, ginger and pepper (chili).


----------



## Jamie.Ether (Jul 1, 2011)

What about cilantro?!
Fresh cilantro and fresh basil. mmmmmmmmmm ::mouth waters a whole ocean::


----------



## Mind Swirl (Sep 7, 2011)

Garlic, Cilantro, Curry, Cajun spice.
They make anything better, even birthday cake! :crazy:


----------



## bengalcat (Dec 8, 2010)

Too hard to choose one! Too hard... 

My favourites, if I'm making an effort to limit them, are vanilla (from the pod, in-saaane), cinnamon and saffron. And pepper and ginger and nutmeg. 

Hmmm. I love garlic but am doubtful about calling it a spice...


----------

